# Tampa area



## BigJoeyV (Jun 13, 2012)

hey all. I'll be coming down to the Tampa area in the middle of December for a few days on a work related trip. I'd like to do a little fishing in my spare time, but that will only be in the evening. Are there any lighted piers in the area? what might a fella catch around there? Spend a lot of time fishing the Outer Banks in the salt, but I've never fished in the Gulf. I'd love to get into something toothy, but I'd be happy with anything that takes my hook. Any specific tackle recommendations? I intend to drive down, so I should be able to take anything I need. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Try pier 60. Spotted Sea Trout (Speckled Trout), Flounder, Whiting, Silver Trout, Sheepshead, Butterfish.

The season is closed for the spotted trout but if you just like to catch and release then try for these right before closing near the lights with a jig. The trout are bigger the later it gets. There May still be Pompano and Spanish macks around in the afternoon and evening if the water temperature is 68F or higher (best if 70 or higher in fall and 66 or higher in spring) The WT is still 72 today so those are possible if we dont get many strong fronts between now and the time you visit. The best time for many of these is morning and evening. The silver trout also like the lights in the evenings and these are usually abundant. There could also be a few Blues around that are 20-24". Not as many Blues as on the east coast but they are out there and sometimes are good size.

Generally speaking, October-November are super months for fishing in this area. But this has been a warm fall so that the good fishing may linger. Also, Whiting are around all winter so no matter what you can get
those. I would also try the north jetty at Venice.

If the winds are howling out of the northwest then I would not bother. The water gets murky and not good for much.


----------

